

Yahoo Board Vote 'Miscounted':Shareholder approval of Yahoo board plunges on vote recount - bilbo0s
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-10007591-93.html?tag=nefd.top

======
bilbo0s
Yang should really be more careful about declaring 'Overwhelming support' of
Yahoo! shareholders after preliminary results are announced. At least wait
until the votes are verified. Propriety is rarely as simple as propriety, a
large part of it is the appearance of propriety. Now you have shareholders who
are angry AND who feel that there may be some issues of impropriety with
respect to corporate governance.

